# ما رايك فى قسم الهندسة الصناعية خاصة فى مصر؟!!



## starmoooon (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

احب ان اتناقش فى هذا الموضوع عن الهندسة الصناعية ومكانتها فى سوق العمل :

بالفعل القسم جديد ومميز ويشمل نهضة الصناعة فى المدن الصناعية الحديثة لما يحتويه من مواد ذات صلة مباشرة بالعمليات الانتاجية وطرق تطوير الانتاج وتقليل العيوب والقواقد واعادة هيكلة المصانع والتركيز على انواع الجودة والايزو كل تلك المواضيع وغيرها شىء رائع جد

ا ولكن فى سوق العمل لم تعترف شركات كثيرة بذلك القسم اما انت تغير تخصصك بانك مهندس انتاج او مهندس ميكانيكا او مهندس صيانة قليل جدا اذا وجدت مهندس هندسة صناعية 


وانا اعتقد ان ذلك مشكلة كبيرة وجاب لكل خريجى هندسة صناعية لاما يغيروا مجالهم ومسمى وظيفتهم كى يلحقوا بسوق العمل لأما ندم على دخول القسم .


ولكن يوجد امل بالفعل اجد ان الهندسة الصناعية هى المستقبل ولكن تتطلب تقل ميكانيكى وكورسات معتمدة لتكتمل المعرفة حيث من مهام الهندسة الصناعية الشغل الادارى فليس من المعقول ان نتعين مديرين فور تخرجنا ولكن مع الصبر توسيع المعرفة نستطيع تحقيق ذلك.

اتمنى ان نتناقش فى ذلك الموضوع واسمع ارائكم 


شكرا 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## starmoooon (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هو الموضوع مش باين ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## diaa89 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

باين جدااااااااااا

القسم فعلا مش واخد حقه و ايه في مصر بيكون صح و بياخد حقه
المهم القسم ده من افضل الاقسام اللي شفتها في حياتي
و تطبيقاته كتير جدا و احسن ما فيه انك تقدر تتحط في اي مكان و تؤدي شغلك باحسن من المتخصص
مش هقول احسن بلاش انما ع الاقل تقدر تنافسه
ليه بقي

لانك بتحل المشكلة الموجودة في المكان اللي انت فيه و بتحاول تحللها كويس و تبسطها
و معاك الادوات اللي تساعدك علي كدا


----------



## diaa89 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

انا هندسة الفيوم علي فكرة


----------



## احمد سعدي عبدالرزا (24 يونيو 2010)

اني اتفق معكم ان الهندسة الصناعية لم تصل الى الموقع المنشود علما اني مهندس انتاج من العراق فلم التحديد في مصر فقط والعالم العربي يمر بنفس المشكلة الا ما رحم ربي , الحقيقة اطلب منكم جميعا ايجاد حل يشمل العالم العربي باجمعه ولاتسالوني عن العراق في الوقت الحاضر لان الصناعة تمر فيه بازمة خانقة . تحياتي للجميع


----------



## تامر أمين محمد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

المجال ده فعلا في مصر مش معروف للاسف


----------



## mohamed Aied (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مهندس الهندسة الصناعية فى مصر مش واخد حقه فعلاً فى مصر
ومعظم مهندسين قسم الهندسة الصناعية مش شغالين فى مجال الهندسة الصناعية
على فكرة مهندس الهندسة الصناعية عنده مقدرة على العمل فى مجالات مهندسين ميكانيكا قوى وإنتاج بكفاءة عالية إالى جانب عملة الأساسى وتطبيقاته لمفاهيم ودراسات الهندسة الصناعية 
م/ محمد خريج قسم الهندسة الصناعية بالفيوم
​*


----------



## eng_sara almawardy (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم :
فعلا الهندسة الصناعية غير معروفه في مصر ..وهناك الكثير لا يعرفون اهميتها ويقللو منها اثناء الدراسة ..مع العلم ان ذلك القسم له اهمية كبيرة جدا أساساً في البناء الاقتصادي للدول المتقدمة صناعيا و خريج ذلك القسم ممكن يعمل في جميع المجالات سواء مجال الصناعات ( اساسية - تحويلية ) ومجال الخدمات وغيرها... اتمني فعلا الاهتمام بها وتغير لنساعد فعلا للنهوض الصناعي القوي والدخول في المنافسات الشريفة علي مستوي العالم العربي والعالمي 
مع العلم انني خريجة هندسة حلوان شعبة : ميكانيكا  قسم : صناعية


----------



## ashrafsaadelmahdy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن ايميل حضرتك يا بشمهندس


----------

